# Tappan Lake Summer Saugeye's



## Parisfisherman (Apr 3, 2015)

Fished Tappan a few times and caught some saugeye but mostly smaller ones. Any tips on trying for some nicer Saugeyes this summer?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I used to get a few decent ones on crawler harnesses fished on the flats. I think my biggest one was caught in July pump casting a vibee on the edge of a flat.


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

I fished Tappan last summer for saugeye the best day between 2 of us was 6 saugeye. We fished with harness with nightcrawler. I will most likely go back this summer and try in figure out where the saugeye are. Tappan is the closest lake near us for saugeye and hardest one to figure out lol.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dont over-look going shallow at night!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dont over-look going shallow at night!


bingo !


----------



## DAWG239 (Oct 10, 2004)

fishing_marshall said:


> I used to get a few decent ones on crawler harnesses fished on the flats. I think my biggest one was caught in July pump casting a vibee on the edge of a flat.


could you help me out ? where are the flats?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DAWG239 said:


> could you help me out ? where are the flats?


Pull out a map. Any flat with deep water near bye should hold fish. I'm not familiar with tappan,some flats might be better then others. Especially if there weeds or rocks on the flat.....


----------



## DAWG239 (Oct 10, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Pull out a map. Any flat with deep water near bye should hold fish. I'm not familiar with tappan,some flats might be better then others. Especially if there weeds or rocks on the flat.....


thank you


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

I know some older fellers always fished always did good....Tappan=LEACHED


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

So I’ve been fishing Tappan for about 6 years now. It took 2 years to catch my first saugeye there. Now I catch some hear and there not too many keepers. I usually fish mornings but evenings are best with keeper sized fish. I have caught my biggest ones during the heat of summer in late morning though. I concentrate on trolling flats in the main lake most of the time. Using various trolling lures and speeds. The hottest days are best or stretches of heat waves that get that water temp up in the 80’s. Trolling fast and grinding that bottom up! Snags and saugeye! It’s a pricey game to play but rewarding too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

promag said:


> So I’ve been fishing Tappan for about 6 years now. It took 2 years to catch my first saugeye there. Now I catch some hear and there not too many keepers. I usually fish mornings but evenings are best with keeper sized fish. I have caught my biggest ones during the heat of summer in late morning though. I concentrate on trolling flats in the main lake most of the time. Using various trolling lures and speeds. The hottest days are best or stretches of heat waves that get that water temp up in the 80’s. Trolling fast and grinding that bottom up! Snags and saugeye! It’s a pricey game to play but rewarding too.


Good stuff.... and spot on! I find it very funny that from october-ice up us saugeye guys want it cold. The colder it gets the better it gets,but then come ice out all thru summer hot,consistantly hot temps gettem going ... love it,good post!


----------

